# Hello there people



## MattSoden (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi There,


My names Matt.

Pleased to meet you all, and can't wait to get to know you all.


----------



## seesul (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello Matt!
Welcome to the forum.
Greeting from the Czech Republic8) 
Maybe I´ll meet you at Flying Legends 2008 in Duxford


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2008)

Gidday Matt, welcome to the forum, mate!


----------



## trackend (Jun 6, 2008)

Afternoon Matt welcome onboard 
Please make sure your seat and table are in an upright position ready for take off


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard matt


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2008)

Howdy!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. And please, you don't have to scream so much!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Matt.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 6, 2008)

G'day, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2008)

Greetings....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome here.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2008)

AAARRGGGHHH My ears!!!! Stop yelling. hehehehe

Nice to meet you. Why don't you tell us a little something about yourself.


----------

